# Jar Pond



## WackyFiasco (Oct 28, 2010)

I live in Orlando, FL, and because I had seen them while visiting my mother in Thailand, I had created a stillwater jar pond out in front of the entrance to my home, in the shade, near the large landscape plants (next to my rain barrel, actually). I lined a large 30 gallon resin planter with pond lining and acrylic sealant, and made a screened drain hole under the lip for rain overflow. It has a waterlily plant growing in it that is currently beginning to go dormant.

Since I have to make due with the fish available here (she had a lot of tiny, colorful fish in hers in Thailand), I initially used 3 black paradise that eventually became just one (through jumping out or fighting who knows), and introducing a few gourami didn't seem to meet the approval of the Paradise fish, so it ended up back to the one fish again. Except after the stupid house painters forgot to cover the jar pond while spraying latex all over the place (they remembered to move the rain barrel), I don't see him anymore, either. Back to the drawing board.

I don't think birds will venture near where the front door is, so I may be more daring and actually stick something colorful in it; I know tiger barbs do well in poor oxygen water as I have seen them all over the place in murky _klongs_ (rivers) in Thailand, so maybe I'll get 3-5 of those? Any ideas?

P.S. in case anyone living in the South plans on doing the same thing, I took precautions by raising it up on brick pavers used as feet and adding a feature in the middle of it (I used a small submerged birdbath) so that there isn't a space in it large enough for a curious toddler to tip into and potentially drown.

EDIT: I take it back, the Black Paradise fish is still there! -Second time he's pulled a reappearing act on me: I refilled some of what evaporated from the jar pond with some water from the rain barrel this afternoon, then when I came back from a errand there he was sitting in the bowl of the submerged birdbath, waiting in ambush (he hunts for himself now, I never feed him). So, what can I put in there that he won't try to eat or get territorial about? I'd also stick something in to control some of the algae, but a plecostomus gets too big.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

i love th idea of the little pond you set up. so far as other fish go, you can probably add misquito eaters, they arent very colorful but they can survive in almost any water. tiger barbs might be ok with your paradise fish, so long as there arent too many. female bettas might work too, just dont get a male, he would fight your paradise fish. i have never come across anything that really controls algae, but apple snails might help, as they eat a lot(the very reason i dont keep them in my heavily planted tanks...).


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

be careful with this weather we're having now; it's getting pretty cold at night! but I love it, lol


how big does the average Koi get? that might work if the area is large enough, but I'm not sure if maybe there's a species that stays relatively small


----------



## WackyFiasco (Oct 28, 2010)

Auban said:


> i love th idea of the little pond you set up. so far as other fish go, you can probably add misquito eaters, they arent very colorful but they can survive in almost any water. tiger barbs might be ok with your paradise fish, so long as there arent too many. female bettas might work too, just dont get a male, he would fight your paradise fish. i have never come across anything that really controls algae, but apple snails might help, as they eat a lot(the very reason i dont keep them in my heavily planted tanks...).


For some reason I can't seem to find the indigenous mosquito fish for sale here. I thought about sneaking some out of a local lake, but - having taken limnology and been in and out of lakes gathering periphyton - I don't know if the local authorities would have an issue with me doing that or not. Hence the black paradise fish alternative, and he has done a pretty good job of devouring all larvae so far. I did buy a few domestic mollies for the pond in the back, but if anyone in Central Florida wants to spot me some _Gambusia_, I'd be grateful!

Never again for me for apple snails! The one we had in a larger pond at my old house ate _everything_. By the time he was the size of a large apple, I gave him away to an aquarium store.



automatic-hydromatic said:


> be careful with this weather we're having now; it's getting pretty cold at night! but I love it, lol



With all the landscape plants and the house surrounding the jar pond, I'm not too concerned with the cold, as the area is fairly insulated from wind. This will be the jar pond's 2nd winter. The female betta idea sounds like a good one, I may get a few. The pond really needs some color!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea!I plan to try something when i get moved,but only for summer.I will have some bettas in mine.Maybe add some glolight tetras as well.Would love to see pics.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

https://www.flrules.org/gateway/RuleNo.asp?title=RULES RELATING TO FRESHWATER FISH&ID=68A-23.002

as far as i can tell, it is legal to catch nongame fish in florida with a dipnet that does not exceed 4 feet in diameter, as long as you have a valid freshwater fishing liscense. this link requires microsoft word to view, but it outlines the rules and regulations for florida fishing. here in NC you have to have a special device liscense, and then to keep the fish you have to have a scientific collection permit and a aquaculture permit for each species you plan to keep... next time i go back home to florida on leave im defenitely gonna take advantage of thier more lax regulations! another thought for algae, if you can culture them, ostracods work pretty well if you can get large numbers of them. but of course, gambusia eat them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah the regulations in SC are harsh too.you cant pick up a rock or stick for fear of getting a fine.I can understand plants and fish but sticks and rocks?


----------

